# Mike's new Plecos



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought the 7 L201 Plecos Rob had for sale.
Here are a couple of photos:

They are good at hiding










Close up!










Cheers


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a nice group. Very similar to the ones I have with the small yellow spots.


----------



## mike604 (May 1, 2010)

Nice hope you get them breeding soon


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Looking good, I love plecos. 

But just a suggestion, if ya could size down the pics a bit before posting, it would make a lot easier to see for half blind wackos like me.


----------

